# daily tools



## william1978 (Sep 21, 2008)

Commercial work. I carry 

1) side cutters
2) tape measure
3) phillips screwdriver
4) strait screwdriver
5) channel locks
6) 1/4" nut driver
7) 5/16" nut driver
8) 3/8" nut driver
9) 7/16" nut driver
10) wire stippers
11) hawkbill
But I don't use them all the time.


----------



## 480sparky (Sep 20, 2007)

Tool belt
Tool pouch
Parts pouch
Wire strippers
Linesman pliers
Diagonal cutting pliers
Needle nose pliers
Straight screwdriver
#2 Phillips screwdriver
Hammer
25ft. tape measure
9" magnetic torpedo level
Flat & Phillips spinners
12" Arc-joint (ChannelLock) pliers
12" hacksaw
Plug-in GFCI receptacle tester
Retractable utility knife
Drywall saw
Nut driver set
File set 
Conduit reamer screwdriver
Allen wrench sets Fractional & Metric
Cordless drill w/ 2 batteries 12V minimum
Cordless Reciprocating Saw
DMM
Current edition of NEC
Calculator

That should pretty much cover resi. If doing pipe work, add appropriate benders.


----------



## AaronJohnTurner (Nov 16, 2009)

I work for a small business that does all types of electrical.

My personal tools (so far, just a 1st year app.) that are always on me.

Linesman's, wire strippers, diagonal cutters,
channel locks(2 pr.), needle nose, crescent wrench,
4 squarehead drivers, 2phillips and 5 flathead drivers,
15in1 Klein nutdriver, conduit reaming tool, hammer, allen wrenches
torpedo level, volt tic, pens/pencils/sharpies/notebooks/dayplanner,
parts tray for screws and misc, tape measure, plug tester, flashlight, hacksaw, utility knife.

I also keep my 155pc mechanics wrench/ratchet set in the company trailer. This has come in handy on more than one occasion. :thumbup:


----------



## rdr (Oct 25, 2009)

Current job

tool belt w/

25' tape measure
utility knife
phillips and flathead
kleins 
dikes 
needle nose
strippers
10 in 1
2 gear wrenches that cover 5/16 to 3/4
torpedo level
channel locks
sharpie and pencil
multimeter

But this varies job to job and day to day. Some days I may need a hammer or a sheetrock saw some days not. I always keep the big bag with everything not too far away from me as well.


----------



## leland (Dec 28, 2007)

No one mentioned roto strips?
Also my code book is always with me. Just not in my pouch.

Basically.What ever fits in my 2 back pockets.(I love service work,others install) I travel (efficiently) Lite.
I got the truck to carry the rest.

Essentially,just load for the task at hand.
If roughing, then a pouch with hammer,pliers,couple of screw sticks, connectors,staples etc.
Finish,couple of screwdrivers,volt tester and some tape.


----------



## Toronto Sparky (Apr 12, 2009)

Join The IBEW they have a list for you..


----------



## EBFD6 (Aug 17, 2008)

I do commercial/industrial service. I carry linesmans, a 10-1 screwdriver, and my Fluke T+ pro pretty much all the time. These tools do about 75% of my work. For everything else I grab tools as needed from the truck. I have one of those plastic rolling tool carts from Sears that I keep in the van and load up with material and tools for the job at hand. Really convenient, plus it gives you a handy workbench to work off of instead of kneeling on the floor all day.

I gave up on pouches years ago, and just flat out refuse to wear one. However, I also am not a production electrician so speed is not a major concern of mine. Even when I am on a construction job to help out (rarely) I find I generally can keep the few tools I need for a certain task in my back pockets. The back pain from wearing a pouch versus the small speed benefit are just not worth it to me.


----------



## nolabama (Oct 3, 2007)

two channel locks 
protractor 
pencil
tape measure


----------



## thekoolcody (Aug 30, 2008)

Tool pouch
Wire strippers
Linesman pliers
Diagonal cutting pliers
Needle nose pliers
Straight screwdriver
#2 Phillips screwdriver
Hammer
25ft. tape measure
9" magnetic torpedo level
Plug-in GFCI receptacle tester
Retractable utility knife
Nut driver set
2005 NEC
Dewalt Cordless Drill and Saw.
Pack of Newports and IBEW lighter.


----------



## Lone Crapshooter (Nov 8, 2008)

5/16'' flat screwdriver with conduit reamer
1/4'' flat screwdriver
linemans
dikes
1/4" Quick Wedge screwdriver
322 Channellocks (some times 422)
old 4 way electricians level
scratch awl
Marks-A-Lot marker
carpenders pencil
25' tape
wire stripper
Buckingham skining knife

Now in the bucket I have the other tools that are used on a regular basis but not used every day 
LC
Listen Think Solve


----------



## mattsilkwood (Sep 21, 2008)

I would say the most used tools would be,
linemans
2 pairs of channellocks
10n1
torpedo level
good knive.
A guy can do a hell of alot with just those tools.


----------



## Bob Badger (Apr 19, 2009)

Lately 


Phone

Laptop

Air Card

Digital Camera

Pens

Paper

Coffee

GPS

Vehicle


----------



## htneighbors (Jan 23, 2009)

Like Bob - 


Phone - 2
Laptop - 2
Air Card - 2
Digital Camera - 2, although one quit recently after being dropped
Pens
Paper
Coffee - and full Thermos
GPS
Vehicle - 4wd 
Patience


----------



## Wireless (Jan 22, 2007)

11-in-1 right front pocket
linemans - back right pocket 
stripper - left back pocket
Troubleshooting call - fluke - back left pocket
2 cell LED mag on belt
multitool on belt
Inspection mirror with magnet - shirt pocket
greenlee retractable hook- shirt pocket
Amprobe non contact - shirt pocket 
wirenuts, misc screws - cell phone pocket
black and white tape and three ight tester - left front pocket


----------



## Murphy (Dec 10, 2009)

linesman. dikes. 11 in 1 ..strippers..mini drill. pouch with wire nuts screws button connectors tape. buzzy. sharpy.pencil. staples. i do residential


----------



## nolabama (Oct 3, 2007)

mattsilkwood said:


> I would say the most used tools would be,
> linemans
> 2 pairs of channellocks
> 10n1
> ...


Best tool list ever:thumbsup:


----------



## Rudeboy (Oct 6, 2009)

No matter what job I'm on, always on my belt:

Linesmen
*****
Strippers
Beater
Phillips #2
Tape measure
Sharpie
Volt tick
Razor Knife
Torpedo Level
2n1 (10n1 minus 8)
Company phone

Tote carries most everything else I might need.


----------



## Murphy (Dec 10, 2009)

ya the more you can do with less tools the better. its a pain to go in attics and crawl spaces with big tool belts made for construction workers


----------



## Rudeboy (Oct 6, 2009)

Murphy said:


> ya the more you can do with less tools the better. its a pain to go in attics and crawl spaces with big tool belts made for construction workers


If I need to go into tight spaces with multiple tools and materials I usually put them in a box and just drag it around.


----------



## cdnelectrician (Mar 14, 2008)

These tools are always in my pockets during the day:

Linemans
420 channies
10 in 1
Pencil
Volt-tic


----------



## DipsyDoodleDandy (Dec 21, 2009)

*Toolbags*

50% of service calls Back pocket

Sears Multitood ratchet, Dikes, thing that buzzes and flashes, Neon Tester

30% MiniBag with things similar to 480's

20% Really Big Bag (3 times as heavy) with All minibag stuff + Lots more


----------



## brian john (Mar 11, 2007)

Case 1










Case 2


----------



## nolabama (Oct 3, 2007)

thats about a cheesy cresent wrench Brian - what with all those fancy testers you have and all....


----------



## user4818 (Jan 15, 2009)

I'm sure I've posted this list before:

axes
chainsaws
sledgehammer
4 lb hammer
crowbar

and when all else fails - gasoline can and a lighter


----------



## Rudeboy (Oct 6, 2009)

Peter D said:


> I'm sure I've posted this list before:
> 
> axes
> chainsaws
> ...


Just get some C4 and be done with it. No wonder everything takes you twice as long.
:thumbup:


----------



## McClary’s Electrical (Feb 21, 2009)

Colt 45 and two zig zags


----------



## NolaTigaBait (Oct 19, 2008)

mcclary's electrical said:


> Colt 45 and two zig zags


I prefer Olde English.


----------



## Rudeboy (Oct 6, 2009)

Hole Hawg
Extension cord
Spinner
Chuck key
Beater

This gets me through a lot of days.


----------



## thekoolcody (Aug 30, 2008)

NolaTigaBait said:


> I prefer Olde English.


Me too, and a pack of newport 100's


----------



## Grimlock (Aug 4, 2009)

Writing tools:









Keyboard:









Two big a** screens:









This clicky thing:









Sometimes I use this tool too:








(But not so much)


----------



## JoeKP (Nov 16, 2009)

when on job;


pencil/sharpie
Phillips/flat screw driver- Back Pocket
linesmans- back pocket
stripper- back pocket
knife- on belt
anything else that i would need, i get it from the truck, or from tool bag if its near by:thumbsup:


----------



## chenley (Feb 20, 2007)

Have a small pouch that I keep a flashlight, pliers, strippers, 10-in-one, & electrical tape on. Also have 2 sharpies, volt-tic, mechanical pencil and pen in my jacket pocket. 

Also, have a bag full of tools, when I need it. The bag consists of if memory serves me well: crimpers, Amprobe, Selenoid tester, linemans, no-dog level, 12" level, adjustable mirror, flashlight, channel-locks, small Bosch drill, more electrical tape, drywall saw, nut drivers, screw drivers, 25' tape measure, strippers, snips, GFCI tester, Circuit locator, wire nuts, grounding pigtails, and more.


----------



## Vintage Sounds (Oct 23, 2009)

I'm a commercial apprentice.

Robertson #1, 2 and 3 screwdrivers
Philips #1 and #2
Slotted 3.5mm and 5.5mm
7-in-1 
Sidecutters
High leverage linesman pliers
Needle nose pliers
10" Channel Locks
Wire strippers
Hawkbill knife
Non contact voltage detector
Measuring tape
Flashlight
Marker
Level
Wavex claw hammer
GFI tester


----------



## Rudeboy (Oct 6, 2009)

Canadians really do like their square tips don't they.


----------



## Vintage Sounds (Oct 23, 2009)

Rudeboy said:


> Canadians really do like their square tips don't they.


Yep, we use them for everything except equipment that comes from the US. They slip way less and center themselves. Philips and slotted screws are garbage by comparison...especially slotted. I dunno how you guys put up with those things.


----------



## 480sparky (Sep 20, 2007)

Vintage Sounds said:


> Yep, we use them for everything except equipment that comes from the US. They slip way less and center themselves. Philips and slotted screws are garbage by comparison...especially slotted. I dunno how you guys put up with those things.


Forgive us. The heat gets to our minds.:laughing: We know not what we do.


----------



## Vintage Sounds (Oct 23, 2009)

480sparky said:


> Forgive us. The heat gets to our minds.:laughing: We know not what we do.


Yeah you better apologise, or else I'll have to come up with something clever to say....:laughing:


----------



## 480sparky (Sep 20, 2007)

Vintage Sounds said:


> Yeah you better apologise, or else I'll have to come up with something clever to say....:laughing:


Just call me a Tool. That'll suffice.:thumbsup:


----------



## AaronJohnTurner (Nov 16, 2009)

Must be a Canadian thing, My phillips and flathead drivers mainly collect dust and look pretty in my tool bag. They also make fantastic chisels! :thumbsup:


----------



## sparky105 (Sep 29, 2009)

AaronJohnTurner said:


> Must be a Canadian thing, My phillips and flathead drivers mainly collect dust and look pretty in my tool bag. They also make fantastic chisels! :thumbsup:


philips makes a good center punch as well


----------



## Brosc (Jun 21, 2009)

Commercial 

Linesmans
Side Cutters
Knife
Number 8
Number 6
Phillips
Flat
Measuring Tape
Tape
Level
Channel Locks

What i would carry with me on a daily basis. Obviously substitute when needed.


----------



## AaronJohnTurner (Nov 16, 2009)

sparky105 said:


> philips makes a good center punch as well


Yep, I often use it to punch a hole before putting in a drywall anchor when fitting emt on a wall.


----------



## Toronto Sparky (Apr 12, 2009)

I just get an Apprentice with tools to follow me around..


----------

